# Sunset Harbor Weeks Passed ROFR



## JanT (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn’t see a specific place to list Hyatt ROFR so am posting it here.

Hyatt waived ROFR on 2 Sunset Harbor 2,000 point weeks on 11/11/2020 at $5000 each.  I was surprised but maybe during these trying times they’re more willing to let them go.

The sellers also paid all closing and transfer fees except for the $20.50 recording fee.  We’re happy with the purchases


----------



## bradj (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm surprised that Hyatt didn't exercise ROFR. Especially at SH.  I think you made a good buy. Which 2 weeks were they?


----------



## JanT (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m surprised as well but perhaps it’s because of the weeks but I figured they would grab them back for their points program.

We purchased weeks 25 and 27 because we already owned week 26, so now we have 3 back-to-back weeks which we wanted.




bradj said:


> I'm surprised that Hyatt didn't exercise ROFR. Especially at SH.  I think you made a good buy. Which 2 weeks were they?


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 16, 2020)

That's a great price!  We paid $6000 for our unit about 10 years ago and we wish we had done it sooner.  We own week 27 but often exchange it for week 26.  Next year I think we'll be there week 23 instead.  We often rent a studio using the owner's discount other times throughout the year - or stay in a studio for 3 weeks with our points when none of our kids are joining us.


----------



## HenryT (Nov 18, 2020)

JanT said:


> I’m surprised as well but perhaps it’s because of the weeks but I figured they would grab them back for their points program.
> 
> We purchased weeks 25 and 27 because we already owned week 26, so now we have 3 back-to-back weeks which we wanted.


What units do you have?


----------



## JanT (Nov 18, 2020)

We owned unit 111 already and then the two additional weeks are in unit 131.


HenryT said:


> What units do you have?


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 18, 2020)

JanT said:


> I’m surprised as well but perhaps it’s because of the weeks but I figured they would grab them back for their points program.


I'm not surprised.  IMHO, Hyatt has not been that active in ROFR during pandemic.  And let's be honest, their portfolio points program does not appear to be that successful -- not only are portfolio points expensive but resale seems to be tanking so I'm not sure they can afford/need/want.  It's different than Marriott who has been successful with their DC points program.

I had gold and plat weeks pass ROFR for Pinon Pointe during pandemic.  I'd say now would be the time to buy Hyatt because MVCI doesn't seem all that interested and aggressive in picking up weeks save for bargain prices.

-ryan


----------



## Sapper (Nov 19, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> I'm not surprised.  IMHO, Hyatt has not been that active in ROFR during pandemic.  And let's be honest, their portfolio points program does not appear to be that successful -- not only are portfolio points expensive but resale seems to be tanking so I'm not sure they can afford/need/want.  It's different than Marriott who has been successful with their DC points program.
> 
> I had gold and plat weeks pass ROFR for Pinon Pointe during pandemic.  I'd say now would be the time to buy Hyatt because MVCI doesn't seem all that interested and aggressive in picking up weeks save for bargain prices.
> 
> -ryan



Now is probably a good time to pick up in any system. I doubt any systems are exercising ROFR, unless the unit/week is analogous to a diamond for $1. Maybe that will change in the new year with the new COVID vaccines giving hope and the maintenance fees will have just been paid by the seller.


----------

